# Baltimore Bottles



## jah5656 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have found the following bottles and know nothing really about them and hoping that someone can help:
 Caton-think that its spring water I have found two of these
 Budds carbonated Beverage-Ellicott City I have found two of these
 Surburban- Embossed soda bottle
 Helwig & Heitch- multisided bottle several
 An Amber bottle with 1/2 embossed markings on the side-I am fairly sure that its not a Baltimore Bottle
 The California Beverage Company Says Mt. Pura
 The Gosman Gingerlile(not sure the cursive is a bit rough) there a few letters after that I am unclear what they are
 Cantrelle Cochrane- unsure beyond that.
 Any help would be great I got started digging last week and am truly over my head, but addicted
 thanks for looking Jenny


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello Jen,

 Welcome to the great blue pond, and thanks for bringing all the bottles. Looks like some nice ones, but difficult to see in the tiny picture. Please do put up some more, bigger ones.

 I think you will find that "Cantrelle Cochrane- unsure beyond that," is a Cantrell & Cochrane, a UK ginger ale.

 Looking forward to seeing more. How'd you come upon these guys?


----------



## jah5656 (Apr 20, 2011)

I came across these and a few hundred more, when out walking along a creek,where last year or the year before I had found a small medicine bottle. After missing steping on a huge snake, gave up. while walking through briars to get back to my car, I saw glass on the ground and by accident stumbled onto an old dump, and just started picking up bottles off the ground, and have spent a few days at the site hardley digging. Finding a monogramed piece of sterling silver(the handle to a cane) I think. So I am hooked and have been picking out briars from hands since. I have stumbled into a few other sites since. Nuts. Thanks for the help I have soo soo soo many more botttles that I have no clue on and four tubs in the recycle bin thanks Jenny


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

> I think you will find that "Cantrelle Cochrane- unsure beyond that," is a Cantrell & Cochrane, a UK ginger ale.


I agree, they are mostly seen as round bottom. I see one in your pic (very small) that looks like a marble stopper (Codd). Is that the one?
 Maybe you could repost the picture at 700 pixels wide?


----------



## jah5656 (Apr 20, 2011)

The Cantrell bottle almost light blue and next to the yellow one. I will post close ups, still trying to get the hang thanks for the kindness Jenny


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

> Helwig & Heitch


Could that be Helwig & Leitch
 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/label-vinegar-helwig-leitch-baltimore-md


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

> Gosman Ginger


Gingerale


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry, I like doing this and didn't welcome you, welcome Jenny.


----------



## jah5656 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think that it's the same company? I found the same picture and one of these has a patent date, one does not. Then I have several others that look the same, except having an Owens Mark on those


----------



## jah5656 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, this kinda bit me, was not looking for something new, just tripped on it. Have hundreds of bottles from a few days.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

> An Amber bottle with 1/2 embossed markings on the side


This is an odd description but it sounds like a CERTO. Can't be sure without more.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

> Finding a monogramed piece of sterling silver(the handle to a cane) I think.


Post away, we're not all bottles by any means and that sounds nice.


----------



## jah5656 (Apr 20, 2011)

Funny, I have no idea where to start, done some of my homework. found seriously neat things in the last week.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

"Itâ€™s always best to start at the beginning â€”and all you do is, follow the Yellow Brick Road"-Glinda the Good Witch

 Just enjoy yourself, Eric


----------



## jah5656 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am gonna try and post this other bottle, it's cracked but looks older.
 William J Shanks Bottle


----------



## the ham man (Apr 20, 2011)

First off let me welcome you to the forum. I know most of the bottles because I dig around Md more closely to Ellicott City. the budds are pretty common, the william J. B. Shanks is pretty common but still a nice looking bottle I think. if the helwig and leitch is embossed on the side it is a lot better than the one embossed on the bottom but still pretty common. the californias are nice sodas but still pretty common and the gosman is probably the most common soda of the whole lot.


----------



## waskey (Apr 20, 2011)

Where are you digging? From the finds it sounds like my neck of the woods. Also,find anything else Ellicott City, let me know. I might need it. I am a collector of all Howard County bottles as well as Catonsville and Woodlawn. The Caton bottles were soda bottled by the Caton Spring Water Co. of Catonsville,MD. Most are pretty common. The Budd's are the most common Ellicott City bottles. They were soda. Suburban Club is a Baltimore soda. Most common. The Helwig and Leitch is a food, they are pretty easy to find. California Mt. Pura is Baltimore soda bottle. Gosman is the most common balt soda probably. Hard to sell them.The catrell cochraine is also a gingerale bottle ive been told. Also did you get any milk bottles?


----------



## jah5656 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the following milk bottles:
 Old Oak-one embossed and says shipley Heights-2nd rectangle shape, embossed and says Linthicum
 Chevy Chase Dairy-odd shaped and embossed
 Fairfield Dairy-four embossed that look the same-one Fairfield Dairy embossed and has embossed lines going up the bottle
 Mass Seal Bottle-embossed-2
 Kolbs Dairy embossed
 Fairfield Dairy Without the western Maryland and painted
 Fairfield Dairy 1 pint bottles-3 embossed
 Willow Farms Dairy-painted bottle
 Sealtest bottle small
 Dunlunggin bottle that was painted-but you can see the lettering in the light not great shape paint wise
 Those are the ones that I have found so far, I also have a small bottle that looks to be milk but nothing on it that I can see.


----------



## waskey (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice milks. I can help you out with value. The Old Oak from Shipley Heights is a fairly common one, however there are quite a few different variants that do better than others, I'd say around $10. Same for the Linthicum one. The Chevy Chase is likely a cream top. Worth around $5-10. The Fairfield ones are usually all pretty common. Only about $2-4. Same for the mass seal bottles. The embossed Kolb's I would put at around $5. Painted Fairfield sounds odd, can you post a picture? Willow from Frizzellburg probably is around a $5. The sealtest is interesting. I would like to see that one. The Dunloggin bottle is an Ellicott City milk. With perfect paint it would be anywhere between $150-350. Without good paint $1 []. Sounds like some nice bottles and a nice dump to dig.


----------

